# How to get gasoline smell out of clothes??



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

So I stored my son's baby clothes in the garage (bad idea) and now they reek of gasoline. I've washed them twice (with Charlie's soap) and they still smell. What should I do?


----------



## mizlizzy (Jun 14, 2008)

Some various untested ideas I found online:

Try a stronger grease cutting detergent.

White vinegar.

Soak in coca-cola, then wash. Some people were swearing by this one.

Try a grease cutter from an auto supply, like fast orange, with out the pumice. Ask somebody at the autosupply, a mechanic or a gas station employee how they get the smell out!

Hope something works.


----------

